# Actor Leslie Nielson dies at 84



## Scott T (Nov 28, 2010)

> The Associated Press
> Date: Sunday Nov. 28, 2010 9:22 PM ET
> FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla.  Leslie Nielsen, who went from drama to inspired bumbling as a hapless doctor in "Airplane!" and the accident-prone detective Frank Drebin in the "Naked Gun" comedies, has died. He was 84.
> His agent John S. Kelly says Nielsen died Sunday at a hospital near his home in Ft. Lauderdale where he was being treated for pneumonia.
> ...


 Good bye, Frank.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't call him Shirley.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 28, 2010)

Surely, you can't be serious!

RIP  :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 29, 2010)

Rip


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2010)

. :asian:



CoryKS said:


> Surely, you can't be serious!
> 
> RIP :asian:


 
Yes I am... and stop calling me Shirley


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Love that man Leslie Nielson. He will be missed


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 29, 2010)

He was a great comedian and also did a couple of dramatic movies as well. Geeks and Nerds will forever remember him FIRST as Commander J.J. Adams. 

Bit of trivia, he was also seriously considered as the lead in Ben Hur... 

Gonna be missed and well remembered for the laughter. 

:asian:


----------



## Mark Jordan (Nov 29, 2010)

Can't forget him as the accident prone detective in Naked Gun.  
He brought laughter to a lot of people. Shirley be missed!
Rest in Peace!


----------



## Master K (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Dec 3, 2010)

Great comedian, I heard he didn't start doing comedy until he was in his 50's.
RIP, I think I'll dig up his movies and watch em all again.


----------

